# Venison steaks in the SV.



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 5, 2021)

2 hours at 137°. Ficus her on the black stone with garlic and butter.   My girlfriend was a bit skeptical, but enjoyed it after she tried it.    I think I’ve found my new favorite way to cook deer.   No money shot, but perfectly tender and moist.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2021)

I bet they were good!
Al


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 5, 2021)

Awesome. Did you cut those steaks yourself? I butcher all my own deer/elk/ etc so I'm curious. Looks like slices from the hind quarter?

I usually do 135 for me and 147 for the wife. Backstraps usually only get 2 hrs or so, but steaks from other cuts like hind quarter I'll usually do at least 6-8 hrs


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 5, 2021)

I did a loin couple weeks ago at 125.  Came out great.  I normally prefer to grill steaks but I think for venison the Sous Vide works great!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks like a nice meal! Gotta love the SV!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 6, 2021)

gnatboy911 said:


> Awesome. Did you cut those steaks yourself? I butcher all my own deer/elk/ etc so I'm curious. Looks like slices from the hind quarter?
> 
> I usually do 135 for me and 147 for the wife. Backstraps usually only get 2 hrs or so, but steaks from other cuts like hind quarter I'll usually do at least 6-8 hrs
> 
> These are from a deer my dad got a few weeks ago in MO.  He had it processed by a local butcher.  They are from the rear quarter indeed.





gnatboy911 said:


> Awesome. Did you cut those steaks yourself? I butcher all my own deer/elk/ etc so I'm curious. Looks like slices from the hind quarter?
> 
> I usually do 135 for me and 147 for the wife. Backstraps usually only get 2 hrs or so, but steaks from other cuts like hind quarter I'll usually do at least 6-8 hrs
> 
> These were from a friend who had it processed.


----------

